# MP Rotators and Bees



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Oddball question here...

I switched out all my heads for MP Rotators and now find that bees are weirdly attracted ONLY to the 360 (green) heads. I have blue and red heads, too, but the bees congregate on the 360 heads. I water every 4 days, and they do this on non-watering days, so I don't think they are looking for water to drink...

Anyone else see anything like this?


----------

